# Hello from Oregon



## Jessica811 (Jul 16, 2021)

My name is Jessica, I am 29 years from Oregon. My husband is 41, and we have been married for 9 years now. We have two beautiful girls, ages 8 and 5.


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Jessica811 said:


> My name is Jessica, I am 29 years from Oregon. My husband is 41, and we have been married for 9 years now. We have two beautiful girls, ages 8 and 5.


Welcome. Do you have questions for us? Something you want to share?


----------

